# Practical Medical Assessment - EMTB



## Kookaburra (Apr 4, 2009)

In my class, we only practiced medical assessment scenarios for cardiac, respiratory, altered mental status, and allergic reaction. How would the other scenarios play out? You're supposed to give an intervention, but what would the "intervention" be in a behavioral emergency? OB?

My practical is on the 11th - sooooooo nervous!


----------



## gmartin0814 (Apr 4, 2009)

honestly, im waiting on this answer also, But don't sweat it!! Youll do fine!!!! Good Luck!! I go on the 9th!!!


----------



## emtfarva (Apr 4, 2009)

at the basic level you can not give anything to a psych pt. all you can do is keep them calm or tie them down if they are at risk to hurt you themself or any one else. you will not be tested on anything but what you learned at school. Those items are stuff you can do something about.



Good luck on the test though


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 5, 2009)

emtfarva said:


> at the basic level you can not give anything to a psych pt. all you can do is keep them calm or tie them down if they are at risk to hurt you themself or any one else. you will not be tested on anything but what you learned at school. Those items are stuff you can do something about.



But there is a behavioral emergency on the skill sheet... how would that "play out" in a medical assessment scenario?


----------



## vquintessence (Apr 5, 2009)

Kookaburra said:


> But there is a behavioral emergency on the skill sheet... how would that "play out" in a medical assessment scenario?



Just like any other medical call would.

Is it safe?  BSI?
ABC, vitals
SAMPLE, etc etc etc (I'm sure you've memorized the sheet by now)

Like Farva said, a true psych emergency in BLS is supportive care.  *HOWEVER* don't fall into the trap that you "don't do anything", in real life there could be an underlying problem that would be missed by dismissing the pt as being a nut, then failing to do a proper assessment.

Don't go by just what I say, but I personally wouldn't mention restraining the pt in your _test situation_, unless the pt is truly intent on harm to anybody, even then, if you have to, get medical controls approval.


----------

